# Zweihandbedienung



## edsalan (11 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

vorab ich bin was Schaltpläne und Elektronik angeht nicht gerade der Vertrauteste. Ich wünsche mir hier lediglich, wenn möglich eine anschauliche/verständliche Erklärung
zur Funktionsweise bzw. Schaltung von Zweihand-Steuerungen. Explizit geht es mir um dieses Schaltbild  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
(s. https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2963721&library=dede&tab=1)

Es gibt hier momentan im Geschäft einige Diskussionen diesbezüglich unter unserem Automation-Team und ich möchte doch zumindest sicher sein, dass ich Ihnen bei dem grundlegenden Verständnis helfen kann.

Von daher würde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn sich einer hier die Mühe macht mir das Ganze mal etwas näher zu bringen. Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß


----------



## Rudi (11 Dezember 2019)

Und was ist die Frage ?


----------



## Heinileini (11 Dezember 2019)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und was ist die Frage ?


Meine Frage wäre: was verbirgt sich hinter dem Link aus #1?
Ich habe ersatzweise https://blog.phoenixcontact.com/mar...102597_en_02_safety-application-guide-pdf.pdf gefunden und darin


... und den Satz ... "According to EN 574, the simultaneity of two-hand control devices must be monitored to be < 0.5 seconds.".

Anscheinend wird die 'Gleichzeitigkeits-Überwachung < 0,5 s' mit einem Kaltleiter (PTC) realisiert, der auch für die Querschluss-Überwachung mitbenutzt wird. 
Sinn des PSR-THC4/2x1/1x2 ist, sicherzustellen, dass die ZweihandBedienung möglichst nicht durch irgendwelche Manipulationen ausgehebelt wird.


----------



## det (12 Dezember 2019)

Hallo edsalan,

Zweihandrelais nimmt man zum Schutz der Hände des Bedieners. Klassisch an Pressen. Durch die ö, s Tasterkombi, die beide innerhalb von 0,5sek. gedrückt werden müssen wird Manipulation ausgeschlossen. Vorrausgesetzt die Taster sind korrekt eingebaut und abgedeckt. Querschlusserkennung ist auch mit drin. Mit dem Rückführkreis Y1-2 werden Relais und Ventile auf Grundstellung überwacht. Wenn Y1-2 nicht geschlossen ist ziehen die Kontakte 13-14, 23-24 nicht an. Die EN574 beschreibt 2Hand Schaltungen und die mechanische Ausführung der Tasteranordnung, etc.

Grüße Detlef


----------

